#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Knoten im Hodensack (nicht am Hoden) >

## Phos

Hi Leute, 
ich habe vor ein paar Wochen einen kleinen Knoten mit einem Durchmesser von +
- 1 cm an meinem linken Hoden festgestellt. 
Er befindet sich an der Unterseite, ist aber kein Bestandteil des Hodens (lieg also nicht auf dem Knoten). Viel mehr befindet sich der Knoten zwischen/neben den Blutgefäßen. Eine Verbindung zwischen dem Hoden und dem Knoten scheint dennoch zu bestehen, da ich max. einen Finger dazwischen bringen kann. 
Der Knoten ist im Vergleich zum umliegenden Gewebe (Hoden, Gefäße, etc.) relativ hart, verursacht keine Schmerzen, auch nicht, wenn ich Druck darauf ausübe.  
Zudem sei noch gesagt, dass ich 20 Jahre alt bin und auch schon eine Varikozelenoperation (Einschitt in der Leistengegend, Arterie durchtrennt und verödet) hinter mir habe. 
Ich habe mich schon ein bisschen erkundigt, was denn alles in Frage kommen könnte, ohne medizinische Ausbildung/Untersuchung kann jedoch nur raten. 
Klarerweise werde ich in der nächsten Woche einen Termin mit meinem Urologen vereinbaren, ich würde vorher dennoch gerne erfahren, was es denn sein "könnte": 
Hodenkrebs?
Hydrocele?
Zyste?
Kalkeinlagerung?
etc. 
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand eine Antwort geben könnte. 
Phos

----------


## Lupina

Hallo Phos,  
bei deiner Beschreibung, kann man nur Vermutungen anstellen, du solltes vielleicht nicht mehr gerade Wochen warten, bis du bei einem Urologen einen Termin vereinbarst.
Man soll ja schließlich auch nicht immer gleich vom Schlimmsten ausgehen und ich mein schon gelesen zu haben, solange es sich um einen klar vom umliegenden Gewebe getrennten, gut verschiebbaren Knoten hadelt, ist es im Normalfall nichts bösartiges.
Trotzdem nicht lange warten und abkären lassen, dann weißt du bescheid und muss dir nicht unnötig lange den Kopf zerbrechen. 
Gute Besserung und alles Gute! 
LG Lupina

----------


## kaya

Hallo Phos, 
als Laie hast Du schon einige mögliche Diagnosen aufgezählt, allerdings hast Du mit der Dramatischsten angefangen.
Bleib erstmal ganz ruhig. Wenn wir Dir hier noch andere Möglichkeiten eröffnen würden, wärest Du den Rest des Tages nur am googeln und vergleichen. Würde Dir aber keineswegs helfen.
Tu das, was Du ohnehin geplant hast. Geh zum Urologen. Und mach Dich vorher nicht verrückt. Es kann sehr viele völlig harmlose Erklärungen für diesen Knoten geben. 
Wenn Du Lust hast, schreib mal, was bei der Untersuchung heraus gekommen ist. Damit die Jungs, die das gleiche Problem haben, nicht sofort in Panik geraten. 
LG und gute Besserung 
Vera

----------


## Phos

Danke für eure Antworten.   

> Bleib erstmal ganz ruhig.

 Das ist meiner Situation wohl der bester Rat, den man befolgen kann und das habe ich mich nach "Entdeckung" des Knotens auch sofort zu Herzen genommen.   

> Wenn Du Lust hast, schreib mal, was bei der Untersuchung heraus gekommen ist. Damit die Jungs, die das gleiche Problem haben, nicht sofort in Panik geraten.

 So hatte ich's geplant. =) 
Eines vielleicht noch: Kann es denn überhaupt ein Hodenkrebs sein? Ich habe jetzt nur oberflächlich über das Thema gelesen. Ich glaube jedoch, ich habe etwas von "jeder Knoten kann eine Manifestation eines Hodenkrebses sein (am Hoden, in den Lymphbahnen, etc.)" gelesen, ohne med. Ausbildung kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, inwiefern das jetzt richtig ist oder nicht. 
Momentan habe ich einfach nur ein bisschen Sorge, dass es sich schon um Metastasen handelt (mit allem anderen könnte ich ja leben, da alles gut operable ist).  
Aber ich denke, das kann man ausschließen: Ich kann am Hoden selber keine Knoten ertasten bzw. kann ich auch keinen merkbaren Größenunterschied zwischen den beiden Hoden feststellen. Als Laie kann ich die Situation jedoch schlecht einschätzen.

----------


## kaya

Hallo Phos, 
Metastasen sind Tochtergeschwülste, die sich - meist auf dem Blut- oder Lymphweg - durch Streuung eines Carzinoms im Körper ausbreiten. Was bedeuten würde, dass Du irgendwo einen Haupttumor haben müsstest.  *Bitte*, hör auf Dich verrückt zu machen. Natürlich ist nichts unmöglich und theoretisch kann morgen die Welt untergehen, aber mal ehrlich: 
Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit :Huh?:  
Du hättest so ein schönes Wochenende haben können, wenn Du nicht versucht hättest, laienhafte Diagnosen für Dein Problem zu finden. (Hättest Du Dir auch soviel Sorgen gemacht, wenn Du einen kleinen Knoten an Deinem Unterarm gefunden hättest?)
Ich versteh ja, dass Du Dir Sorgen machst, aber diese Aufregung ist - wenn überhaupt - erst dann angebracht, wenn Du beim Arzt warst. 
Keep cool... 
LG Vera

----------


## kirsche19

Das ist sicher eine Varikozele, was viele Männer so um die 20 haben. 
Sollte entfernt werden, damit die Hoden keinen Schaden nehmen.

----------


## Phos

> Das ist sicher eine Varikozele, was viele Männer so um die 20 haben. 
> Sollte entfernt werden, damit die Hoden keinen Schaden nehmen.

 Nein, da ich, wie im Eingangspost schon erwähnt, eine Varikozelenoperation schon hinter mir habe. Zudem ist der Knoten hart und verursacht keine Schmerzen, was jetzt nicht wirklich zur Symptomatik einer Varikozele im Hodensack passt. =) 
PS: So, war heute beim Urologen und es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es sich um eine Zyste handelt. Er hat auch schon sehr früh Entwarnung geben können, also gleich nach dem Abtasten, ohne Verwendung des Ultraschall (Sonographiert hat er zum Ausschließen aller Möglichkeiten selbstverständlich dennoch).

----------


## kaya

Hallo Phos, 
danke für die Veröffentlichung Deines Untersuchungsergebnisses.... 
Wünsche Dir "Frohe Weihnachten" und alles Gute für "2012". 
LG Vera

----------

